# Looking for subcontractors for commercial sites in central New Jersey



## Kevo17 (Nov 14, 2017)

* SNOW PLOW AND SIDEWALK CREW EMPLOYMENT OPPORTUNITIES*

Landscaping company seeks seasonal snow removal help in South Brunswick / Monroe area.

-Snow plow subcontractors -
• 4x4 truck and plow in good working condition
• Commercial site experience a plus
• Must have valid driver's license
• Must have snow plow insurance
• Available 24/7 during and after storms 
• Payment - 120/hr

-Sidewalk crews - 
•Must have transportation to meeting site
•Must be available 24/7 during snow storms
•Must be physically able and willing to work long hours in wintery conditions
•Payment - 25/hr (minus 10% for workman's comp coverage if needed)


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On November 13?


----------



## Kevo17 (Nov 14, 2017)

For the upcoming season


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> On November 13?


Not really out of the norm here on the east coast anymore. Unfortunately many of my snow plow friends have run into the same situation. Companies are taking longer and longer to sign and commit to contracts. Mostly because our past couple winters have been snowless. Which in turn slows down looking for subs. If you don't have the contract yet your not going to need subs until they sign. The problem is pretty rampant here.


----------



## Kevo17 (Nov 14, 2017)

Luckily I have a lot of work lined up already and could use the extra help


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wat depth you call guys out


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

What is trigger amount for subs to come in?
How many hours a storm?
How long to be paid? 1099 I presume


----------



## Kevo17 (Nov 14, 2017)

All depends on when the storm hits when we call out.. if its starting early morning or day we will be out with an inch or two because most buildings stay open.. if it's accumulating over night we will let 3 or 4 hit the ground first before we start..


----------



## Kevo17 (Nov 14, 2017)

I have subs come in when I come in. All depending on times of day and days of week.. don't like to completely burn out.. a light storm 3-5 inches will take at a minimum 12 hours and usually more for coming back and cleaning up when trucks leave Warehouses. And yes 1099


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

May possibly have two trucks avail, waiting to hear back from prospective client by end of day Monday


----------



## Kevo17 (Nov 14, 2017)

Shade Tree NJ said:


> May possibly have two trucks avail, waiting to hear back from prospective client by end of day Monday


Sounds good let me know


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

You still looking for subs? Got an 8' western looking for work.


----------



## Kevo17 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey sorry for the late reply.. yes we are still looking for subs. Do you have plow insurance? It's a must have with us.


----------

